# Can't decide between mk1 mk2 or mk3



## MNmk3 (Dec 3, 2011)

So i'll start with that a couple years ago i bought a '98 vr6 gti for real cheap and drove it for a year and a half before it was so rusty it was no longer safe. I loved the car and had alot of fun with it. I then bought a stock '92 corrado slc to replace it, again a fun car but just not quite like the gti was. I currently have the corrado and a '81 2 door rabbit with a 1.6td in it. I am thinking of selling the corrado and putting the money towards something else. I really love the vr6 engine and the sound. Problem is i can't decide between finding a vr6 rabbit or a mk2 or mk3 gti. I would prefer something that is alreasy built and makes some good power. I would love a vrt but not sure it would be a good choice for a almost daily driver in the nice months. My budget would be around $7500 or so. I want a nice car that is built right, will handle very well and is for the most part really reliable. I have other cars so it would not be a primary vehicle. In your opinion wich would make a better fun, fast and good handling car?


----------



## glifahrenheitcameron (Sep 14, 2011)

I would stick with that 81 rabbit :beer:


----------



## CoastieDubr (Jun 1, 2013)

If you can find one, MK2 GTI 16V. Without a doubt. Light weight, strong engine and very tunable. My uncle sold his about 6-7 years ago, and still kicks his own a$$ for doing so.:screwy: It was track ready, with a whole bunch of mods. Total sleeper, but the epitome of oem+. I wish I had bought it off of him.:facepalm: Good luck. 
:thumbup:


----------



## w3rrd (Mar 31, 2014)

I vote for MK2 as well. Good combination of lightweight and reliable! Also they look great.


----------



## Mk1 fa'days (Apr 24, 2008)

Easy, mk1!


----------

